# **Morgan Rae Bennett - 15/07/08 - 9.30am - 7lb 8oz**



## Tabs

*So here's the full (and rather long!!)story as to how it all happened.... (I'm sorry if I get a bit TMI at any point!!)



I'd had a "funny feeling" in my tummy, kinda like butterflies, during most of Monday afternoon/evening but didn't think anything of it. We went up to bed about midnight and I had a real ache in my lower back which I just thought was due to my SPD. But about an hour or so later I started to get really strong period cramps which from the outset were lasting about 1-2mins and coming every 5-7 mins.

I had a real blast of diarrhoea so thought that was why I was getting the pains.... except the pain didn't go. That's when I had a suspicion that I was in labour!!! About 3am I decided to try and have a bath to see if that would help... which it didn't. So come 4am I woke Leigh up as the pains were coming every 4-5mins and getting a bit stronger, although still just about bearable.

I rang the delivery suite at about 5.30am and told them what was happening and they told me to go in and get checked out. So we got dressed and sorted, called a taxi, and was up the hospital about 6.30am. We waited for a while to be seen, and after being monitored on the CTG the midwife did an internal and said I was only 2cm dilated and only partially effaced. So was only in early labour and suggested I went home and tried some paracetamol, bath, walking around etc... as I could be in for a long wait!! Well, the pain was still bearable at that point so we decided that home was the best place to be! So we called another taxi and went home.

We got home about 8am and we had only been in the house 10 mins and suddenly the pain escalated and all I kept shouting was "I REALLY NEED A POO!!!" as the pains were coming every 2-3 mins. Leigh's mum arrived soon after and took one look at me and said "You're trying to bear down you are!".... I'm like, "yeah, whatever, what do you know?! The midwife only checked me 30 mins ago!!!"

By about 8.45am the pain was just getting too much and Leigh started to look scared, so I said, "I think you'd better call an ambulance!" So MIL called 999 and they gave her instructions over the fone to get me on the bed, stripped from the waist down and to check if she could see the baby! Which she couldn't. An ambulance AND a rapid response car turned up and suddenly I was surrounded by 3 men all looking worried as they thought they were going to have to deliver her on my bed!!

They gave me the gas and air (Damn, that shit's good!!) and gave me a quick check over and said they were going to get me to the hospital urgently. Got me in a wheelchair (with a just a sheet round me to protect my dignitries!!) and tried to get me down the stairs... by which point I was grunting and screaming like a good'un as the pains were pretty much a minute apart! Problem was, our stairs were too narrow to get the chair down and I screamed at them to just let me walk down, which reluctantly they agreed I could do between contractions.

Halfway down the stairs, my waters broke, and they managed to get me back in the chair and into the ambulance. After a quick check to make sure there was no sign of baby, it was "blues & twos" all the way to the hospital. 

We got there at 9am and they took me straight into a delivery room and the midwife had a look and said "ooooh I can see a full head of hair" and I just remember turning to Leigh and saying "Is she f***ing joking?!!!!" Poor Leigh, hadn't got a clue what was going on bless him, but he was as calm as anything and just kept hold of my hand.

Next thing I know, the midwife is telling me to push if that's what I want to do..... And I thought, "Push?? But I was only 2cm dilated 2 hours ago?????" So I did what I was told and then Leigh said "OMG... her head's out!!"

THAT'S when I realised she was actually coming! Midwife then said to do one more strong push, which I think I did (I'm not too sure, as the gas and air had really took effect by then!!!!) and suddenly I'm looking down to a crying baby at the bottom of the bed!!! 9.30am!!!

To say I was shell-shocked and in denial is an under-statement! Leigh cut the cord and then the midwife placed Morgan on my chest for a cuddle. I could NOT believe what had just happened, and certainly didn't believe I had just given birth!!!

After the placenta was delivered, the midwife said she needed to get the consultant to come see me as I had a very nasty tear and was losing a lot of blood from it. The doc came and said I had a 2nd degree tear from the perineum right up to the clitoris.... took the consultant AND an SHO about an hour to suture it all. (I have to say, that was far more painful than the actual labour... but I really had got the hang of the gas and air by then, so was busy getting merrily high so wasn't too bothered at the time!!) They told me I had lost about a pint of blood so had to be monitored carefully for a little while before they could transfer me to the post-natal ward.

But the most important thing was Morgan was absolutely great and so alert it was untrue!

We came home Wednesday evening and she's doing so well. It's me that's suffering with these stitches... there's not enough Nurofen in the world to take the pain away! But the three of us are so happy together and settling into family life nicely.

So that's the gory details.... all in all, I was only in labour for 8 hours from the first contraction, and probably "active" labour for less than 3 hours!! Must be all those Raspberry Leaf tablets!!!



Ladies and Gents, may I introduce to you, Morgan Rae Bennett, born on 15th July at 9.30am, weighing 7lb 8oz!*

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/tabfa/Morgan%20Rae/IMAGE_00325.jpg

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/tabfa/Morgan%20Rae/IMAGE_00327.jpg

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/tabfa/Morgan%20Rae/IMAGE_00333.jpg

https://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d109/tabfa/Morgan%20Rae/IMAGE_00337.jpg


----------



## bigbelly2

shes beautiful tabs and you look great welldone and happy family life for the 3 has now started!!

h x


----------



## Ema

Wow What a story :) Congrats hun she is adorable!! XXxxXX


----------



## doctordeesmrs

Congratulations


----------



## Chellebelle

Aww she is lovely and I loved your story!! :)

xxx


----------



## Beltane

She is gorgeous! Congrats!


----------



## ~KACI~

Wow exciting birth story!! Congratulations x


----------



## lynz

congrats gorgeous pics


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

shes gorgeous! Congrats xXx


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations! She's beautiful Tabs!


----------



## stefb

wow wat a birth story, shes beautiful congratulations :hug:


----------



## AppleBlossom

she's gorgeous, love her hair! Congrats x


----------



## reallytinyamy

Fantastic. She's gorgeous- and a Bennett too- Bennett's rule!

Well done Mum and Dad (and ambulance crew!)


----------



## cheeky_carrie

Congratulations and well done thats some story !!!! Shes adorable xx


----------



## Jem

She's gorgeous! Congrats xxx


----------



## CrystalBell

aaaw cute, congrats!


----------



## BlackBerry25

What an exciting quick birth! She is an absolute cutie! I hope my baby has that hair :D


----------



## Sarah1987

Congratulations pet :hug:


----------



## leedsforever

wow what a story :):)

so when did you start with the raspberry leaf tea capsules??? :):)

Shes gorgeous tabs and you did amazing!!!

well done :):)


----------



## CK Too

That is one helluva birth story! Congratulations and well done - she´s gorgeous x


----------



## x-amy-x

she is beautiful, congratulations!!


xxx


----------



## carries

She really is beautiful...congratulations!


----------



## nikky0907

Congratulations! She's gorgeous! :D


----------



## taperjeangirl

She is stunning,well done you! xxx


----------



## HAYS

gorgeous!!congrats
x


----------



## ryder

awww what a beautiful baby! 

Your story was... WoW... it kinda made me giggle in a few spots too ;)


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

Shes beautiful, congrats


----------



## miel

Congratulations :)


----------



## Frankie

absolutely beautiful well done x


----------



## smartie

what a story! congratulations on the birth of your daughter!


----------



## vicky

congratulations hun


----------



## cuddles314

Congratulations! She's gorgeous! 
x


----------



## kookie

congrats xx


----------



## maybebaby

She's beautiful!! :hugs:


----------



## welshcakes79

so gorgeous, and very quick labour, congrats xxx


----------



## Pearl

aww congratulations and well done !! Shes adorable !


----------



## clairebear

congrats hun she is beautiful xx and what a quick amazing labour story ull ever forget xx


----------



## emma_27

congratulations shes lovely :)


----------



## Blob

Wow what a great story :) She is beautiful CONGRATS!!


----------



## Lizziepots

Congrats and well done! I want a birth that quick please. She is beautiful. xx


----------



## xXDonnaXx

Wow,That's an amazing story.
Congrats on your little girl,she is gorgeous! :)


----------



## CapitalChick

What a stunner. I mean, really, she's not swollen or bruised or anything. She's just gorgeous!


----------



## leeanne

Congratulations! She's beautiful!


----------



## Jenelle

I missed this as I was gone, but just wanted to send a big CONGRATS and a :hug: she is gorgeous!!!


----------



## Chris77

Congrats!


----------



## Emmea12uk

wow! sorry to hear about the tear, after having an episiostmy i dont envy you one bit! Butg what a beautiful baby!! Congrats!


----------

